# Holland hpm-55 commercial modulator



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

Hi I dint know where to post this so I give this tread a try I have a 15 channel Directv setup and I like to add more channels but when it comes to modulators I am lost, the question is what channels do I need to get to make it work?
The working channels I have now are? 2-3-4-5-6-7-D-9-10-E-12-13-A-B-C 
the 8 and 11 channels on the TVs are blank not used.

If I am not on the right thread feal free to move it thanks


----------

